# Shipping to England



## peter. borough (Oct 20, 2016)

If anyone is shipping personal goods to England in the next four months, and would have room for approximately 3 cu m of my personal possessions (books, clothing, kitchen equipment), would they please contact me on +64 021 0296 4361. (I am not allowed to give my email address).
My stuff is near Akbuk, already packed in small boxes. I would be happy to pay my share of the costs.
Archie Bowman


----------

